# Help me get started



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Never been before but am wanting to learn how to catch them. Is there anyone that can tell me how to get started what to look for and what to use 
Thanks for any help
James


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Live mullet, 80 pound floro carbon leader about 4 foot and a semi circle hook. 

Drive the beach boat or truck lookin for black balls of bait. Tarpon will either be there or not. If they are there, there will be no doubt in your mind.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will have my boat in Sargent next week and will be running around looking for some.
James


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

There has been lots of information about how to fish for tarpon on this board. My advice would be to just scan back over the postings and you will find plenty of information.

I've done a most of my fishing from the jetties rather than from a boat but will be willing to share my experiences if you want to pm me.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

cruise at a good speed to conserve gas and this also lets you completely scan the area before blowing through it. Look for birds in 10-50 feet of water.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is some info from a previous post, the www.texastarpon.net site is still down not sure why.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=303752


----------

